# AUDI TT W/ B5 S4 swap???



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

Sup guys. 

I've been searching but couldn't find anything on it. It crossed my mind while I was at work.....


An *audi TT* with a *2.7L twin turbo swap from an s4* hooked up to the quattro would be badass.

Any thoughts of this being possible? Seems it, but there no evidence that it has been done.

eace:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 said:


> Sup guys.
> 
> I've been searching but couldn't find anything on it. It crossed my mind while I was at work.....
> 
> ...



Its been done, I cant remember who but it was a while back.

Lots of work. 

Since Quattro /= Haldex.


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

Once you're at it why not a 4.2L out of a B6 S4???

I don't see how either of those motors could fit in our engine bay though!

IMO the current bad ass and feasible swap is the 5cyn 2.5L out of a mk5 Rabbit with a custom turbo kit. Still wish I did this!


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)




----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

do you have any more pictures of that swap? I guess they used the complete quattro drivetrain due to the orientation of the motor or a straight RWD swap.


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> Once you're at it why not a 4.2L out of a B6 S4???
> 
> I don't see how either of those motors could fit in our engine bay though!
> 
> IMO the current bad ass and feasible swap is the 5cyn 2.5L out of a mk5 Rabbit with a custom turbo kit. Still wish I did this!


I some guys from overseas managed to jam the 4.2L in the TT:thumbup:

but it was RWD...


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

DougLoBue said:


> do you have any more pictures of that swap? I guess they used the complete quattro drivetrain due to the orientation of the motor or a straight RWD swap.


http://www.dialynx.co.uk/photos.htm


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

DougLoBue said:


> IMO the current bad ass and feasible swap is the 5cyn 2.5L out of a mk5 Rabbit with a custom turbo kit. Still wish I did this!


Is that possible? I mean to hook the mk5 2.5L swap up to the quattro in the TT? I dont know much about audi's but I wanted to get into the audi game, but I was just courious as to if this was ever done, who did it, build threads etc... (couldn't find any)...


----------



## VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 (Jun 26, 2009)

ejg3855 said:


> http://www.dialynx.co.uk/photos.htm


ah ha!.

thanks :beer:


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 said:


> Is that possible? I mean to hook the mk5 2.5L swap up to the quattro in the TT? I dont know much about audi's but I wanted to get into the audi game, but I was just courious as to if this was ever done, who did it, build threads etc... (couldn't find any)...


It can be done and it flows quite a bit more than a 1.8 and the 2.5 gives you more engine bay room than a VR.

There are considerable differences between Haldex and Quattro. Wikipedia it.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

VEEDUB_FAZEVR6 said:


> I some guys from overseas managed to jam the 4.2L in the TT:thumbup:
> 
> but it was *RWD*...


Even better!!!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

DougLoBue said:


> Once you're at it why not a 4.2L out of a B6 S4???
> 
> I don't see how either of those motors could fit in our engine bay though!
> 
> IMO the current bad ass and feasible swap is the 5cyn 2.5L out of a mk5 Rabbit with a custom turbo kit. Still wish I did this!


I still cant wait to see the 5cyl TT RS motor go in one:heart:


----------



## Doooglasss (Aug 28, 2009)

A guy in Canada did a Haldex TT drivetrain and 2.5L into a mk3 Jetta IIRC.

I was going to do a 2.5L into my MK1 Haldex TT. The motor bolts right to the bell-housing and the passenger side motor mount only requires a mk4 beetle motor mount bracket to use our stock style mount. The biggest issue with that motor would be the tuning- 1.5 years ago when I was looking to do this the only software available was from C2 and wasn't near the power levels I was looking to achieve.


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

Bringing this one back from the dead as I'm trying to understand the layout difference in both engine.

If the mounts line-up, why can't the full b5 1.8T drivetrain be used in an audi TT?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The TT is transverse and the b5 is longitudinal. Basically TT motor is sideways and b5 is long ways


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

DougLoBue said:


> gh!
> 
> IMO the current bad ass and feasible swap is the 5cyn 2.5L out of a mk5 Rabbit with a custom turbo kit. Still wish I did this!



Ever heard of Gabe Adams? Bluewater Performance???

he has a 2.5L Rabbit converted to AWD using parts from an R32 and custom Turbo


----------



## bklnstunt718 (May 30, 2007)

vr6 3.2 gt40


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

bklnstunt718 said:


> vr6 3.2 gt40


If only they came with standard transmissions


----------



## TeckniX (Jan 4, 2012)

Right - but if the subframes and rear subframe could be interchanged/bolted-on then it wouldn't be as bad. 
You would pick up a junk'd a4/r32 grab the swap and get a shorter driveshaft made. 

Since Dialynx had to custom make their cradle it's probably not that easy....


----------



## ejg3855 (Sep 23, 2004)

*FV-QR*

No its not that easy. engine would be way out in no mans land with a B5 A4 subframe if it even bolted up which I doubt it does.

Also A4 and R32 arent the same platform.


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

The b5 sits so far forward that it would be easier to chop the mounts and re-weld them. It's too much work


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I'd like to see a supercharged 4.2 wedged in there.


----------



## 20v master (May 7, 2009)

warranty225cpe said:


> I'd like to see a supercharged 4.2 wedged in there.


Well then why not a Veyron motor?


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

20v master said:


> Well then why not a Veyron motor?


Buy me the motor and I will gladly donate my car to the cause.


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

I've always thought that it would be cool to swap a big aluminum block motor into the TT. A nice LS & quattro swap would be awesome!


----------



## Luis92 (Jan 25, 2011)

warranty225cpe said:


> I've always thought that it would be cool to swap a big aluminum block motor into the TT. A nice LS & quattro swap would be awesome!


this guy knows what his talking about^^^

i personally don't like muscle cars or any american V8 but love to see LS swaps into other cars


----------



## warranty225cpe (Dec 3, 2008)

Ls3 (gto) swap would be insane!


----------



## PLAYED TT (Oct 17, 2010)

Alright. I still want to see a mid mounted motor. What it is I dont care


----------

